# LYONS OUTDOOR GAMES 2011



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

I did see that Foo Fighters played a private show at Oskar Blues. Pretty sweet indeed.

Also, Hurray for the Outdoor Games!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Lyons is Awesome*

If you can make it to this event please do. Lyons is awesome and this event has been growing year after year. It has really been a joy to watch and view. Please give it a visit if you get a chance. It really is a blast for the whole family.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd that. Got my camping reservation for Mountain Meadow. Lyons does put on a fun weekend event for the whole family.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Bruno Ill have my camper there as well. Stoked!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Lyons Outdoor Games and Creek At The Peak are on the same weekend?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, Welcome to Colorado..... Where the water runs high but only for three weeks 
I'm sure people can make it to both events and have a blast...........


----------

